

Hand-Written Notes Better for Long-Term Comprehension - nabla9
http://interrete.org/hand-written-notes-better-for-long-term-comprehension/

======
Delmania
As I've working my way through the How to Learn course on Coursera, this seems
to correlate with the information presented there. A core component of
learning is taking the idea presented and condensing it into your own words.
That helps it stick in your long term memory better. I think the reason
presented here is valid, writing requires a person condense the ideas, since
unless you have master shorthand, it's hard to copy a person's speech word for
word, while it's easy to learn to type fast enough to transcribe.

